# Want to meet new diabetics aged 12-16???



## Tasha43x (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi i am 14 (nearly 15) and was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes 4 months ago in december 2008. I was just wondering if there are any diabetics around the age of 12 - 16 that would just be interested in talking. Not all about diabetes but stuff in general as a friend but if you want to talk about that aswell i don't mind because i don't actually know any diabetics that are my age.

Tasha xxx


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 10, 2009)

*For Teenagers  <----- Read this forum*

Hi i am 14 (nearly 15) and was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes 4 months ago in december 2008. I am on 4 injections a day using novorapid and levemir. I was just wondering if there are any diabetics that are teenagers that would just be interested in talking. Not all about diabetes but stuff in general as a friend but if you want to talk about that aswell i don't mind. Or to share like any stories about your experiences with diabetes or anything really. Lol.

I don't actually know any diabetics that are my age and this support group is really good but there isn't a forum for teenagers to talk so i made one. So add me to your buddy list or if you have MSN just add my address which is  

Tasha xxx


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't think there are any young posters here at the moment, If I'm wrong please shout!

Have you thought about going on one of the Diabetes UK holidays? You can go away with a group of other young diabetics. here is the link

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Care-events/Childrens-holidays/

by the way I just merged your 2 threads together


----------



## bev (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Tasha,
Its always very quiet on here at the weekends - i would put my little boy forward to talk to you but he is only 11 - is that too young for you? Dont worry if he is - i think there are a couple of teenagers on here! Come on you lot where are you? Bev


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Bev 

No don't worry 11 is not that young, has your son got MSN or has he got an account on this support group that i could speak to him through please. Thanks xxx


----------



## Lauraa (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey im 15  x


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Laura, do you have msn?


----------



## Lauraa (Apr 10, 2009)

yeah ive added u x


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 10, 2009)

k im just signing in now


----------



## bev (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Tasha,
Sorry no he hasnt got any of them! But if you go and look on this site there are loads of mums who have diabetic teenagers! www.childrenwithdiabetes.com   I think its this link - i will post it and then check for you! Bev


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 10, 2009)

K thanks Bev it was nice talking to you, see you soon xxx


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 10, 2009)

Heya,

I'm eighteen and I've had type one for the past thirteen years. If anyone wants I'm more than happy to give them my MSN. 

Tom H


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 10, 2009)

Heyy Tom yeah post your msn address and i will addd you or if you want to add me first my msn is  xxx


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 10, 2009)

Just added you. xx


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok, i will be online tomorrow.x


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 11, 2009)

Tasha, please read the PM I sent you. 

I really like you avatar


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Sofaraway,

I read your pm and have sent you one back and thanx


----------



## Patricia (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Tasha

Just realised that something I posted over on parents bit may be good here: I think there is a REAL need for a proper teen forum -- my newly diagnosed 13 year old has just been to Diabetes UK for a focus group about what teens want, and this came up strongly. So there may well be one on the way. The childrenwithdiabetes group is great, but the only teen forum there is US oriented (nothing against the US -- I'm American!).

Anyway, it may be worth just contacting Diabetes UK and egging them on a little. I know it came up as very strongly wanted there yesterday.

My son hasn't really got into being on forums yet, but I'll let him know you and others are around on here. I think he may not want to be on the same one as his mum , though -- more reason for a separate one!

Take care.


----------



## katie (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Patricia.  Are you going to make the forum? or know anybody who is planniing on creating it?


----------



## Patricia (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Katie

Just spoke to my son -- his impression was that Diabetes UK were quite keen on the idea of getting it set up either from or attached to their current website. They were going to speak to the web people, etc. Teens would have to join and prove identity etc, and of course it will need to be moderated.

Are you interested in helping with it? I know the name of the person who organised the focus group at Diabetes UK; she may be able to point you in the direction to speed things up? I'd be glad to pitch in where I could, and my son I know would be involved...though he would want me at arm's length 

My son said that no indication of timing had been given...


----------



## katie (Apr 17, 2009)

I would be happy to help with it.  The problem is at the moment I have my dissertation to do.  In the next month or so I should be free to help with it though


----------



## Patricia (Apr 17, 2009)

Okay, let's see what comes through, if anything, in the meantime. We can always follow up in a little while if DUK haven't acted on anything...What's your diss on?!


----------



## laura____ (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey, I'd love to speak to you tom or tasha
im 15 and was only diagnosed with diabetes In january, 
x


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Patricia 

Yes i will write to Diabetes UK about it and has your son got msn that i could talk to him through if he wanted? x


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Laura 

Yeah i would also like to talk to you aswell Laura, as i already know Tom. If you have msn send me a personal message with your msn address x


----------



## katie (Apr 17, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Okay, let's see what comes through, if anything, in the meantime. We can always follow up in a little while if DUK haven't acted on anything...What's your diss on?!



ok good plan 

Oh you don't want to know... hehe. It's a usability study into my uni's 'Virtual Learning Environment' (like intranet, portal) and a move towards integrating it with an open-source VLE called Moodle.


----------



## Smile. (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi everyone


----------



## Smile. (Apr 19, 2009)

Hellooooo


----------

